# Amplificador JBL-GTO 75.4



## alruedas (Abr 26, 2007)

buenas a todos,ya he conseguido una etapa!!...pero vuelvo a necesitar vuestra ayuda.
tengo un amplificador JBL GTO 75.4 y no se como conectarlo.quiero que me mueva los altavoces traseros y el subwoofer,que hace dias me solucionasteis como poner los altavoces en el coche,porfin me regalaron una etapa y os necesito para disfrutarla.saludos para todos sobretodo para gaston sj y fgeminis.

[/b]


----------



## ROLANDORODRIGUEZ (Abr 26, 2007)

dame el modelo del amplificador para ver las especificaciones de este y dime de cuantos wats son las bocinas cuantas vas a conectar y el subwoofer de cuanto es... sabiendo esto te puedo dar la configuracion espero y respondas rapido


----------



## alruedas (Abr 27, 2007)

hola,gracias por ser rapido,quiero saber como conectar cada cable,regular correctamente la etapa.
solo quiero conectar 2 altavoces y el subwoofer.
los altavoces son de 50 watts cada uno-potencia max 250 aprox 2 vias.
el sub pone 500 watts ni idea si son reales es un kenwood.
la etapa es una JBL-GTO 75.4.
no se que mas te puedo decir.gracias.saludos


----------



## ROLANDORODRIGUEZ (Abr 29, 2007)

estoy biendo k el amplificador te da 104 watts RMS x 4 @ 4 ohms osea k cada canal a 4 ohms te da 100 rms y 284 watts RMS x 2 @ 4 ohms esto kiere decir k puenteado solo se hacen 2 canales y a 4ohms te da 284 rms ok si esto es asi entonces deverias de poner los dos altaboces en serie esto es un cable negativo de una bocina con un cable positivo de una bocina los pegas y te van a sobrar dos cables una de un altavoz y pos otro del otro , el cable positivo k te sobra lo pones en el amplificador agarra solo un canal y conectalas como si fuera solo un altavoz esto es por k el amplificador esta fuerte para los altavoces y estos en serie se reparten la potencia y el sub lo pones en bridge agarras dos canales en el amplificador debe de decirte como puentearlo y conectas el sub si ytrae crossover pones los dos canales del sub en LowPass y el canal de las boces en full o HigPass para el bajo puedes cortar el subwoofer a 40Hz para k suene bien o segun tu gusto o puedes subir la frecuencia un poco mas como 50 o 60 hz espero aberme explicado bien cualkier cosa k no entiendas o alguna duda dime para poder ayudarte


----------



## alruedas (Abr 29, 2007)

ok.gracias cuando lo pruebe te digo k tal.saludos


----------



## ossian2 (Jun 23, 2007)

Deberías conectar un subwofer de 4 ohms a 2 canales del amplificador en configuración "mono" y en los 2 restantes canales deberías poner 2 bocinas de rango medio.  Sería la mejor configuración posible.  Si necesitas más ayuda me avisas.


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 25, 2007)

hola alruedas te felicito por ese amplificador es excelente 
ahora lo que deves desirnos mas detalladamente es que parlantes medios tienes que subwoofer y que twiters  y seguramente te ayudaremos a conectarlo lo mejor posible oye esa etapa es un makinon saludos


----------



## murcielagolp640 (Jun 27, 2007)

Compré un amplificador para mi auto, un amplificador JBL GTO 75.4 II y necesito saber si al conectarlo en alta (directo de la salida de altavoces del estereo) se enciende solo, porque el estereo no tiene el cable del remoto. 

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## ddelca6 (Jul 8, 2007)

No creo que tenga un encendido por señal. Lo mas seguro que debas hacer es hacer un pequeño circuito con un bc557 , corte saturacion y sacar señal de alguna luz de la radio. eso es lo que se me ocurre a mi , por ahí hay alguna forma mas facil de hacer un remoto.

Saludos


----------



## yeyo_gato (Sep 20, 2009)

Hola.tengo mi amplificador que se le fue un canal. Tras cambiar los transistores defectuosos por los suyos pruebo la etapa en mi casa con una bateria y enciende pero se queda en proteccion.

Pero al tener poca carga la beteria decido probarla en el coche la cual no solo se queda en proteccion sino que cuando la conectas salta chispa y no puedo dejarla puesta, probandola a vuelto a quemar 3 transistores asi que ahora estoy algo perdido.

Pueden ser unos condensadores que esten malos no dejar que entre bien el voltage o no regule el voltage bien???


----------



## Cacho (Sep 26, 2009)

Buscando un poco, acá tenés el Service Manual de tu amplificador.

Revisá los voltajes que te da, cuando encuentres diferencias, avisá dónde para ver qué puede ser.

Saludos


----------



## yeyo_gato (Nov 22, 2009)

ola gente.
tengo mi jbl gto 75.4 la cual la proteccion parpadea...se enciende la proteccion y se apaga para encenderse el led azul y apagarse y encenderse de nuevo el led de proteccion y asi sucesivamente ...le he cambiado todos los TR de potencia como los tip 35c y los tip 36c esos los he puesto nuevo todos y tambien tengo puesto todos los 50n06.parece evidente no es cosa de los TR sino de otra cosa, la cual no se que mas buscarle... o en que parde deberia de buscar.
saludos a todos y gracias de antemano


----------



## rash (Nov 22, 2009)

Podrías hacer para empezar una prueba de aislamientos... es decir, comprueba con el polímetro que los TRT estén aislados de los refrigeradores, que no exista ninguna conexión o cables tocando con la carcasa del amplificador.... que no hay nada cortocircuitando pistas en la PCB.... etc...

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Nov 22, 2009)

Y según el manual, ¿cuándo se activa la protección?
¿Tiene algún código de parpadeos según sea la falla que detecta?

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 22, 2009)

Hola. Aca t subo el esquematico basico de una etapa de salida de la serie GTO 75
Esta en particular es de la de 6 canales pero como referencia creo que te servira.
Observa el TR de PROT y ve por que se puede estar activando.

Si cambiaste los TR de salida verifica que no tenes CC en la salida de parlantes ya que esto activa la prot.
*Si parpadea el led de prot entonces es MUY PROBABLE que no tengas suficiente voltage de alimentacion en tu bateria. Verifica que no sea menor de 10 vcc aprox ya que por debajo de este valor se protege la unidad. *


saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## yeyo_gato (Nov 22, 2009)

se pone en proteccion nada mas encenderla y asi se queda enciende un led y se apaga el otro y asi sucesivamente...en verdad algo raro hay. la ultima vez que lo conecte en cuanto la arregle iva bien y al conectar un cable de altavoz(estupido de mi de conectarla con el ampli encendido)uno de los cable de los altavoces toco en el chasis de la etapa y a partir de ahi me produjo ese parpadeo..


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 22, 2009)

yeyo_gato dijo:
			
		

> se pone en proteccion nada mas encenderla y asi se queda enciende un led y se apaga el otro y asi sucesivamente...en verdad algo raro hay. la ultima vez que lo conecte en cuanto la arregle iva bien y al conectar un cable de altavoz(estupido de mi de conectarla con el ampli encendido)uno de los cable de los altavoces toco en el chasis de la etapa y a partir de ahi me produjo ese parpadeo..


 
Lo mas probable es que se te quemó nuevamente alguno de los TIP. Midelos con un tester y seguro en ese canal tiene continua.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## yeyo_gato (Nov 22, 2009)

ya estan cambiados juan jose...una vez que le paso eso decidi cambiarle todos los tip y todos los 50n06 esa es la cueston que estan todos nuevos


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 22, 2009)

yeyo_gato dijo:
			
		

> ya estan cambiados juan jose...una vez que le paso eso decidi cambiarle todos los tip y todos los 50n06 esa es la cueston que estan todos nuevos


 
aha.- bueno entonces sube algus fotos para ver como está la unidad dentro. Mide las tensiones que te mencioné y la bateria? esta bien?
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2009)

¿Mediste, sin parlante, si tienes tensión de CC en la unión de las resistencias de Emisor? (Ambos canales respecto de GND)
Tal vez tu problema NO esta en la etapa de potencia sino en algún capacitor con pérdidas.


----------



## yeyo_gato (Nov 23, 2009)

pues no se lo mirare a la tarde que es cuando tengo algo de tiempo que ya mismo me voy al kurro y no me dara tiempo.luego a la tarde lo miro y os comento ok???y ya os contare como ha ido la cosa por que la bateria que tengo en casa esta un poco baja y lo probare en el coche a ver si anda o no anda...si anda de arte pero sino...
luego os comento

comprobe la etapa en la bateria del coche y lo mismo ...aora al probarla de nuevo a encendido bien y tras unos segundo volvio ese parpadeo ...que debo de medir?

puede ese parpadeo ser debido a algunas de las resistencias que van con los TR????


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeyo vas a tener que subir algo de fotos o video si es posible.
Las resistencias deben de medir con un tester unos 0.8 ohms (depende de la resistencia de tus puntas)
Cuanto es el valor de cc que tienes en la salida de esos canales?
Cada cuanto es el parpadeo?
Cuanto es el valor de tensión entre masa (GND) y los colectores (carcasa) de los TIP35 y TIP36?
Probaste la estapa sin parlantes conectados? Si es asi se bloquea igual?

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## yeyo_gato (Nov 25, 2009)

ya estan las mediciones hechas.
estos son los valores de salida:
REAR:

rr:06.5 mv
rl:25.3 mv

FRONT:

fr:24.8 mv
fl:24.4 mv

el parpadeo es contante a cada segundo o cada dos segundo

los valores de tension estan en los tip 35c entre 20.10 y 25.50
y los de los tip 36c estan entre 20.10 y 24.60

la etapa la pruebo sin nada puesto....

al medir las resistencias con la etapa conectada a la corriente e comprobado que en dos de ellas parpadea la medicion al igual que parpadean los leds


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 25, 2009)

Las mediciones en las salidas de cada canal son aparentemente buenas.
Las mediciones en los colectores de los TR de salida NO. Si varia entre 20 y 25 voltios puede que tengas alguna oscilación en la etapa de potencia de la fuente conversora de 12 a +/- 25 voltios.

Ahora, en lo posible habria que desconectar las etapas amplificadores (generalmente esto es posible mediante la desconexcion de los puentes que alimentan a cada amplificador) y probar SOLO la fuente de potencia.

Otra medición: cuantos amperes consume la etapa sin parlantes conectados?

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## yeyo_gato (Nov 25, 2009)

me refiero que las medidas de los tr estan por ese valor..un da 20.40 otro 25.30 y asi...pero que todos estan entre ese valor. y que me dices de lo de las resistencias????


----------



## richard alonso (Nov 25, 2009)

hola yeyo_gato,revistastes todos los diodos?puede aber alguno si bien no en cotro,puede tener fugas,al igual que algun transistor de los que no cambiaste,ami me paso algo similar,tenia un trasnsistor con fugas,los tuve que quitar de a uno de la placa para medirlos,hasta que encontre uno con fugas,este abia quedado con fugas porque la salida estava en corto,y este transistor era uno d los transistores que asia de drivers,ya que para estar seguro de que un transistor esta bien,aveses hay que quitarlos de la placa,para saber si tienen fugas,un saludo


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 25, 2009)

Si mides las R de 0.1 ohms por 5 watts con tensión en la etapa, me imagino que que mides tensión, entonces estas haciendo lo mismo que hace el tR de proteccion. La conexcion y desconexcion de este transistor hace que te produzaca esos valores de tensión cambiantes.

En esa resistencia con la etapa sin señal, y sin tener conectado ningun parlante a la salida no debes medir mas que unos pocos milivolts. Cuando la caida en esa resistencia llega a un valor determinado hace que el TR C3200 conduzca y active la proteccion.

Puedes probar a sacar este transistor y medirlo puede que esta defectuoso.
Tambien, mide las R si te marcan bien que no esten abiertas.


----------



## yeyo_gato (Nov 25, 2009)

yo pasra quitarme de complicaciones cambiare los transistores y los pondre nuevos y lo mismo are con las resistencias que con un poco de suerte sera eso y tambien cambiare uno de los diodos de entrada de corriente que no me gusto el valor que me estaba dando...puesto me media en las dos direcciones y fuera solo en una asi que lo cambiare tambien...luego mas tarde os dire lo que sea...un saludo a todos y os comento a la noche de que paso

la cosa es que cuando saco los transistores todos me miden bien asi que por eso dudaba de que estuvieran mal pero visto lo visto los cambio todos y asi mas facil

ya estan todos cambiados y esta la etapa en la misma situacion,le he cambiado 50n06 y se los e puesto nuevo,tambien he cambiado el diodo que pensaba que estaba malo y las resistencias.he podido comprobar una cosa...

en los laterales ay 2 cablecitos que van a el chasis de la etapa,podriamos decir que son 2 negativos,pues uno de ellos cuando lo pongo en la chapa de la eapa hace que el parpadeoa sea mucho mas rapido y apenas le da tiempo a encender el led azul....alguna idea?


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 26, 2009)

yeyo_gato dijo:
			
		

> yo pasra quitarme de complicaciones cambiare los transistores
> 
> en los laterales ay 2 cablecitos que van a el chasis de la etapa,podriamos decir que son 2 negativos,pues uno de ellos cuando lo pongo en la chapa de la eapa hace que el parpadeoa sea mucho mas rapido y apenas le da tiempo a encender el led azul....alguna idea?


 
Podes subir una foto? lo del cable no lo entiendo muy bien.
 No lo recuerdo pero dijiste que esta todo bien aislado no?.


----------



## yeyo_gato (Nov 26, 2009)

si esta todo bien aislado luego subo una foto para que lo veais... o lo mismo cojo mejor y subo un video que asi se apreciara mejor

juanjo ya tienes el video te pongo el enlace y a ver si alguien da con el fallo que me esta volviendo loco.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izPqQTN16yc


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 27, 2009)

Bueno, viendo el video observo que el led parpadea en forma permanente con intervalos definidos. esto debe querer decir por que esta protegido. El tema es que no hay mucho para revisar si ya cambiaste los fet de la fuente y los tip de las potencias. ademas tienes una tension normal de cc de unos pocos milivolts en la salida por lo que la salida aparentemente no esta en cortocircuito.
Si mides tensiones simetricas en los colectores la fuente en principio estaría funcionando bien. 
Queda una cosa por probar: la proteccion termica: fijate que tiene un termistor generalmente esta denominado como TH1 y es una pequeña gota plastica color oscura que tiene una lengueta metalica y va fijada al chasis de aluminio. Si está defectuosa entonces puede que este ´pensando´ que esta recalantada la unidad.
Normalmente esta marcada en el PCB como TH-1 y TH-2 en las JBL.

Ahora, el defecto de la unidad por que empezó? un corto en la salida?

suerte

voy a ver si puedo subir el esquematico de la parte de control del manual que tengo.


----------



## yeyo_gato (Nov 27, 2009)

salio al rozar uno de los cables de los altavoces con el chasis de la etapa

como puedo medir para saber si esa pieza esta bien???


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeyo aca te subo mas info de la etapa. Recorda que es de la version de 6 canalos que *presupongo *debe de ser igual a la de 4. 
El esuqematico fuente es donde aparece el termistor que es del tipo NTC y debe medir con un tester 50 kohm cuando la etapa esta fria. Luego debe de bajar su resistencia a medida que la etapa se calienta pero NO se puede medir con un tester mientras esta conectado. Debes desconectarlo y medirlo fuera de la etapa. Lo calientas y debe bajar su resistencia.
Tambien puedes probar a reemplazarlo por una Resistencia de 47k y listo. Luego si no se bloquea mas la etapa es ese componente y deberas de conseguir uno en una tienda de electronica.
Se llaama termistor NTC de 50k

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## yeyo_gato (Nov 30, 2009)

le he puesto la resistencia y la proteccion se queda fija...asi que no se esactamente lo que puede tener...ya no se si desistir o no


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeyo, si se queda el led prendido entonces hay varias cosas para medir.
1 verifica que el transistor que esta marcado como Q50 no este en corto. 
2 verifica que el TL494 que es el que comanda la fuente no este defectuoso.
3 desconecta la R de 47 K y no conectes nada aver que hace. Que el led quede permanentemente prendido significa que la potencia esta sobrecalentada o tiene un defecto de fuente. Fijate que la base del Q50 se pone a positivi
o o por el termistor o por la pata 4 del tl494
4 verifica que Q4 este conduciendo (debe tener mas de 0,7 volt en su base y mandar positivo a la R13, R14 o anodo de D50.

osea, hay que verificar porque motivo esta entrando en protecciuon la unidad. Estos pasos deberian de arrojar un resultado de algo roto o en cortocircuito. Posiblemente sea el TL494. la pata 4 es la denominada DTC y tiene que tener una señal tipo triangular de 0 a 5 vcc. Por eso revisa Q3 y Q4.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## yeyo_gato (Dic 2, 2009)

ola juan jose...lo primero que hize fue cambiar el tl494 por uno nuevo...tras el cambio y al conectarla ando perfectamente pero a los 5 segundo comenzo el parpadeo de nuevo...eso si aora el parpadeo es mas lento.
he estado buscando el transistor q50 pero no lo encuentro por ninguna parte....y eso que he mirado por el manual de servicio y nada. cuando le quito la resistencia de 47k lo que hace es lo mismo sigue con el parpadeo


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 3, 2009)

cuando dices que funciono es que no entraba la proteccion?
el q50 puede que sea otro nombre ya que recuerda que tu potencia es de 4 canales y los planos son de una de 6. puede que se llame distinto, lo importante es comprobar que no este en corto el transistor que comanda el  catodo del diodo de proteccion.

Respecto del tl494 entonces no debe ser el problema. Comprueba el resto de los transistores asociados a él. Cercanos. 

Por otro lado creo que mensionaste que tienes + 25 vcc y - 25 vcc no?


----------



## yeyo_gato (Dic 4, 2009)

..cuando lo puse el circuito integrado nuevo no se puso en proteccion,asi estuvo durante unos segundos y volvio el parpadeo...si quieres te paso el manul de servicio de la de 4 canales y asi salimos de dudas los dos y lo miramos bien.

yeyo


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 4, 2009)

si mejor. asi podemos analizar los mismos circuitos y componentes.
tenes osciloscopio?


----------



## yeyo_gato (Dic 5, 2009)

no que no tengo osciloscopio solo el multimetro y el capacimetro.

este es el enlace de el manual de servicio:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/13081911/JBL-GTO754754II

yeyo


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 5, 2009)

Bueno yeyo, baje el archivo y es bastante parecido pero NO igual al de 6 canales. 
Tu tienes el modelo 75.4 o 75.4II?
Sin osciloscopio es mas dificil pero bueno trataremos.

Empezamos  denuevo:
1 - medimos tensiones de entrada de alimentacion. *BAT* debe tener mas de 9 voltios. Por lo menos 11. *REM* debe tener tambien 12 vcc. *GND *es la masa y todas las tensiones deben medirse respecto de esta ultima.

2 - Medimos tensiones de fuente SW.
Si es el modelo 75.4II debes tener dos tensiones distintas. Una es +/- 27 vcc y la otra es +/- 38 vcc. *Las dos deben estar bien y no desbalanceadas.*  sino tenemos un problema de fuente y hay que centrarce en esta antes que las etapas.

3 -Medimos frecuencia de sw en la duente. No es mas que medir con el tester en frecuenci entre los gate de los MOSFET y masa. Esto debe dar entre 20 y 30 KHz. 

4 - Si el LED de prot prende, entonces el Q90 debe conducir o estar en corto. Mide antes de sacarlo, si la base del mismo pasa de los 0.7 vcc coincidentemente con el parpadeo del led. (deberia de ser asi). 

5 - Revisra Q11 y Q12 ojo que son PNP y verificar que no esten defectuosos.
Estos hacen arrancar la potencia con el remoto.
Tambien Q01 y Q02 que son los que activan el remoto, no sea cosa que esta oscilando y entonces prende y apaga prende y apaga estc... y no tiene nada defectuoso en las etapas. 

bueno, espero tu respuesta. 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## castro (Dic 16, 2009)

yeyo_gato alfin como te fue con el anteior situacion


----------



## yeyo_gato (Dic 23, 2009)

aun nada...comprobe los transistores que me comentaste y nada aun. todos estan bien... solo me queda medir la tension de la fuente a ver que tal ...pero la verdad ya me estoy desesperando y perdon por tardar tanto en contestar pero he estado fuera y no e podido meterme


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 2, 2010)

Hola yeyo y feliz año nuevo. Bueno podemos hacer un pequeño resumen de la reparacion de la etapa si todavia esta en reparacion.

Puedes subir:

Tensiones de bateria y rem respecto de masa.
Tensiones de fuente swiching
Frecuencia de conmutacion de la fuente.
Un par de fotos lo mas nitidas posibles del secto de reparacion.
Mediciones realizadas en los tip. Osea, solo como diodos o los probaste con potencia?
Controlaste los transistores de arranque de la fuente?.
Probaste a conectarla sin remoto y luego de un par de segundos conectarle el remoto?

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## os12300 (Ene 4, 2010)

¡Saludos! a todos, yeyo-gato, por que no aislas el problema desconectado un canal y checar si desaparece el problema, si continúa igual, desconecta el que checaste y conecta el otro, esto para verificar cual de los dos o ambos tienen el problema, é, incluso puedes desconectar ambos (si es posible) para así sólamente verificar la fuente, porque las fuentes de suicheo poseen un circuito de activación/desactivación para proteger la fuente. si te interesa, envíame un correo para que te envíe el manual de servicio, ¿Y si mejor lo publico directamente después de leer las normas?@gmail.com , de esta forma tendrás un poco más de información.
   ¡Cuidate! y Saludos desde Veracruz, México...
   FELÍZ AÑO A TODOS....


----------



## jose18 (Ago 22, 2011)

yeyo_gato dijo:
			
		

> ola gente.
> Tengo mi jbl gto 75.4 la cual la proteccion parpadea...se enciende la proteccion y se apaga para encenderse el led azul y apagarse y encenderse de nuevo el led de proteccion y asi sucesivamente ...le he cambiado todos los tr de potencia como los tip 35c y los tip 36c esos los he puesto nuevo todos y tambien tengo puesto todos los 50n06.parece evidente no es cosa de los tr sino de otra cosa, la cual no se que mas buscarle... O en que parde deberia de buscar.
> Saludos a todos y gracias de antemano



hola tengo un equipo iagual al tuyo tenia la misma falla observa observa los swich para cambiar de modo hp-lp-low p. Esos en ocasiones se sulfatan  ocasionan esa falla, yo tenia la misma falla y observe que cucuando tocaba estos swiches se protegia el equipo los limpie y se soluciono la falla.

yo tego un amplificador igual a ese la falla que tenia hera que en ocasiones repentinamente  se empezana a escuchar como golpes de tambores  y se protegia como 3 s y asi sucesivante.

lo estuve checando y tenia las soldaduras cuarteadas del puente rectificador de la fuente esto ocasionaba oscilaciones, se resoldaron las terminales y asunto areglado.   aconsejo resoldar todos los puntos de soldadura cuarteadas y probar  a  lo  mejor alli esta en problema. saludos


----------



## imgs (Ene 20, 2012)

Creo que llego algo tarde pero eso no es problema de la etapa, mira lo que dice: 
No audio PROTECT and POWER LEDs flash->  Voltage less than 9V on vehicle.

Tengo esta etapa en casa y con un transformador me sale este error por falta de alimentacion.

Por cierto si alguien me pudiese echar una mano con una 75.2, la cual por un problema con el capacitador que hizo corto remote-masa. Provocando en esta etapa quemarse algunos componentes como el 50n06 algun diodo y resistencia. No se enciende ni el led de proteccion ni nada. Y si se vuelve a conectar se sigue calentando el componente quemado. Crees que habra afectado a los capacitadores? Las resistencias de la fuente y los diodos estan bien. Excepto dos que tengo que remplazar, pero ya ubicados.

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## imgs (Ene 27, 2012)

imgs dijo:
			
		

> Creo que llego algo tarde pero eso no es problema de la etapa, mira lo que dice:
> No audio PROTECT and POWER LEDs flash->  Voltage less than 9V on vehicle.
> 
> Tengo esta etapa en casa y con un transformador me sale este error por falta de alimentacion.
> ...


Nada mas sustituir el 50n06 la etapa ha vuelto a la vida. Por si alguien tiene este problema en el futuro.


----------



## jorge300.1 (Nov 12, 2021)

ROLANDORODRIGUEZ dijo:


> estoy biendo k el amplificador te da 104 watts RMS x 4 @ 4 ohms osea k cada canal a 4 ohms te da 100 rms y 284 watts RMS x 2 @ 4 ohms esto kiere decir k puenteado solo se hacen 2 canales y a 4ohms te da 284 rms ok si esto es asi entonces deverias de poner los dos altaboces en serie esto es un cable negativo de una bocina con un cable positivo de una bocina los pegas y te van a sobrar dos cables una de un altavoz y pos otro del otro , el cable positivo k te sobra lo pones en el amplificador agarra solo un canal y conectalas como si fuera solo un altavoz esto es por k el amplificador esta fuerte para los altavoces y estos en serie se reparten la potencia y el sub lo pones en bridge agarras dos canales en el amplificador debe de decirte como puentearlo y conectas el sub si ytrae crossover pones los dos canales del sub en LowPass y el canal de las boces en full o HigPass para el bajo puedes cortar el subwoofer a 40Hz para k suene bien o segun tu gusto o puedes subir la frecuencia un poco mas como 50 o 60 hz espero aberme explicado bien cualkier cosa k no entiendas o alguna duda dime para poder ayudarte


Hola tengo 1 cajón subwoofer de jbl 1200w 300rms y que etapa puedo usar y aparte tengo 4 medios de 8" mtx de 450w cada uno de 225rms de 8hm y que etapa tengo que usar ?? Espero la respuesta amigo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2021)

jorge300.1 dijo:


> Hola tengo 1 cajón subwoofer de jbl 1200w 300rms y que etapa puedo usar y aparte tengo 4 medios de 8" mtx de 450w cada uno de 225rms de 8hm y que etapa tengo que usar ?? Espero la respuesta amigo


*ROLANDORODRIGUEZ* Hace 11 años que NO ingresa al Foro, yo no tendría mucha fe de que conteste


----------

